# Tail lump



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

I was wondering if any one has had an experience with a lump on your golden’s tail?
I’m not even sure if it is a lump. It feels like a small marble towards the bottom of her tail, about 2 inches from the end. I had blood work done last week and she was diagnosed with hypothyroidism. While I was there I asked if they would feel this “lump” on her tail. Since her appointment was with a vet tech and not a vet, they said I’d have to come back! There was an OR nurse standing nearby and she felt it for me and said to come back for a fine needle aspiration next week. She said to have the dog fast in case the aspiration looks suspicious and then they will take her into the OR for a biopsy with sedation. I’m a bit freaked out by this since a vet has yet to even see her and examine the so called lump! So, I don’t want to jump the gun and do all that at once. I want to have her see the vet, do the aspiration if she thinks it is in fact a lump, then get the results. My Sadie is 4 years old and terrified of the vet’s office. I’m thinking that one procedure is all I want to do at this point. I’d appreciate any input you can give me or if you had any experience similar to this. I’ve had friends with dogs tell me everything from it’s a bone, to it’s nothing! Appreciate your thoughts since I’m worried sick! Thank you,
Thank you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'd have the Vet check it out and aspirate it. 

Hope it turns out not to be serious, sending good thoughts to you and your girl.


----------



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you. I hope since there has been only 1 reply that it isn’t a common occurrence


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you post a picture of it? How old is your dog?

It can be as simple as a fatty lump, so don't worry too much until they do the needle aspirate.


----------



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

I can’t get a picture of it with all her golden tail hair! She also doesn’t like me trying to get at it!
I have an appointment tomorrow morning. Sadie is 4 years old. I trying very hard not to be nervous. Thank you for replying to my post. I’ll update when I find out.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Lumps and bumps are not all that uncommon in dogs. My Piper had three on her head, aspiration showed cysts. She had surgery for them a couple months ago, because they kept getting bigger and she had started scratching them (ruptured cysts are a MESS!). I would have left them alone if they weren't bugging her. 

I was very nervous about them when they came up--was terrified she had cancer (fortunately she didn't). I'm a believer in having lumps and bumps aspirated, to make sure there's nothing concerning. Often they aren't. It could be something as simple as a cyst or fatty tumor. I'd go to the vet first and see what they think (they may have an opinion on the best way to do the biopsy), and then have it biopsied. The vet will be able to tell if a simple needle biopsy will suffice, or if it needs to be an excisional biopsy etc (no point in having a needle biopsy if the vet thinks the whole thing needs to be removed anyway). 

Try and relax as much as you can in the meantime (easy to say, hard to do!). Keep us posted!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

My boy Bentley has a lump on his tail. It feels like a hard pea around 2inches from the base of his tail. The vet isn’t concerned. He suggested having it removed when we get him fixed. I discussed it with my breeder and she also isn’t concerned. They both think it may have been caused by some kind of trauma before he camehome at 8 weeks.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What did the vet say? Hoping it was nothing to worry about.


----------



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

Update! The “lump” was a build up of fluid. My vet came in and said it isn’t a lump. “I want to do an X-ray because I think she has a broken tail!” She was right! The X-ray showed one of the bones completely broken in half! I was shocked. She’s had no trauma and I’ve never stepped on her. She has never complained. The vet thinks iit is an old fracture, doesn’t know how old, and it must be starting to irritate Sadie since the area around the break is inflamed. The vet said they can’t splint or cast it. They can only cut off the tail right above the break! She told me to watch for signs from Sadie that she is in obvious discomfort. For now, she doesn’t seem bothered by it unless we touch the area. I hate the thought of surgically removing part of her beautiful tail unless of course it becomes necessary. Sadie is on many supplements for her hip and elbow dysplasia which the vet thinks may be keeping any pain at bay in her tail. She is also on an anti inflammatory. I want to find out if we can splint it in some way to help it heal. I hate that she has a broken bone in her tail with no other way to fix it!
Does anyone know?
On the upside, I was so relieved it was not a “suspicious lump” like we thought. So glad I waited for my vet to get back from vacation!
Thanks to those of you who responded,


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Hopefully it will just heal on it's own in time.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Poor Sadie! Hope she is feeling better soon!


----------

